# GT28RS "Disco Potato"



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I've heard that this turbo spools up at 1,000 rpms and is good for 350 hp at the wheels. Is this true?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it may start spooling at 1000rpm depending on the engine. It can make over 300whp with the right accompanying mods.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

here are the basics for the turbo-even though its going on a focus- just after the sponsered links part 
OR this one that tells you how they came up with the idea for it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it was featured a bit before that in the Disco Potato car...back in 2002 if I remember correctly. Maybe even 2001.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I've heard that this turbo spools up at 1,000 rpms and is good for 350 hp at the wheels. Is this true?


It does not make full boost by 1000 rpm's if that's what your asking. On the SR20 it is very repsonsive and makes usable boost by 2400 RPM's and should be fully spooled by 2900ish depending on setup...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

wes said:


> It does not make full boost by 1000 rpm's if that's what your asking. On the SR20 it is very repsonsive and makes usable boost by 2400 RPM's and should be fully spooled by 2900ish depending on setup...


I might as well save 500 dollars and just get a regular t28. Thanks guys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not really. Try and make 333whp at 15psi with cams on a regular T28.

there's more to the turbo than spool. I suggest you start researching.

www.turbobygarrett.com is a great place to start.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I might as well save 500 dollars and just get a regular t28. Thanks guys.


I think your on the wrong track here man.. Really the potato is soo much more responsive than a regular T28 and has greater power potential as well. My suggestion is to try and experience the differences first hand rather than paying attention to the paper details...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

wes said:


> I think your on the wrong track here man.. Really the potato is soo much more responsive than a regular T28 and has greater power potential as well. My suggestion is to try and experience the differences first hand rather than paying attention to the paper details...


I don't have a lot of money and I think my t25 is on it's last leg.


----------

